# Staying at Worldmark West Yellowstone, what else to see



## clifffaith (Mar 30, 2018)

We are booked for Worldmark West Yellowstone from Sat. June 2 through Fri June 8. We have booked a cabin at Colter Bay Village for one night in Grand Tetons NP so that we can see what we want to in that area without rushing back. What else should we do either while in the Tetons area or once we've been there done that at Yellowstone. We cancelled this same three week trip (LA to St. George to Park City to Yellowstone to Midway to Las Vegas to LA) last year due to my mobility issues. Looks like those aren't going away any time soon so we will buy a wheel chair before we leave. Hikes are out, but I can usually hobble a bit with my cane before pain overtakes me. I know Jackson Hole is somewhere nearby. What else shall we plan? I'm looking forward to seeing animals, rescuing bison babies (kidding) and seeing the natural wonders. I don't see us ever making this trip again, so while we are in the area want to make the most of it.


----------



## silentg (Mar 30, 2018)

This is a trip we want to make too! Enjoy and write a review when you get back


----------



## DaveNV (Mar 30, 2018)

Most of the more popular sites at Yellowstone have paved walkways, and are wheelchair accessible. You should get along fine.  I'm glad you decided to take a chair along.  You'll be much more at ease. Places like the Norris Geyser Basin, Grand Prismatic Spring, and even Old Faithful are easily seen with a wheelchair.  Smart idea. 

Because Yellowstone is such a destination unto itself, there isn't a whole lot around it that isn't part of it.  You can drive the same stretch of road every day you're there and see something new every time.  You'll be plenty busy. 

If you'll have time while driving around the Park, make it a point to drive the Beartooth Highway, out the Northeast entrance to the Park. It has some pretty remarkable scenery.  http://beartoothhighway.com

North of West Yellowstone is Earthquake Lake, where you can learn about the 1959 earthquake that changed the face of the area.  https://www.tripadvisor.com/Attract...Earthquake_Lake-West_Yellowstone_Montana.html

While you're staying in West Yellowstone, make it a point of eating breakfast at Running Bear Pancake House.  Great family dining, and they'll make you a box lunch to take in the car, if you want.  http://www.runningbearph.com

Jackson Hole is adjacent to Grand Tetons, and is a great place.  Lots of interesting shops and galleries there.  One place to go into, if only to see something so different, is the Million Dollar Cowboy Bar, right on the main street in Jackson. Seeing the bar with silver dollars embedded in it, and bar stools made from horse saddles is definitely a site to see.  The food is actually pretty good, too.  http://www.milliondollarcowboybar.com

If you enjoy multi-media artwork, just north of Jackson is the National Museum of Wildlife Art.  It is a must-see, if you like seeing amazing artworks with wildlife themes. https://www.wildlifeart.org

Do yourself a big favor and take a good pair of binoculars with you.  Sometimes there are animals to be seen that are a ways off from where you are.  We watched wolves playing and hunting in Gibbon Meadow, between Madison Junction and Norris Geyser Basin.  Without binoculars we wouldn't have been able to see anything more than little dots of color on the far side of the grassy meadow.

The first week of June is an excellent time to visit Yellowstone.  There are lots of babies to be seen then.  This is one picture we took that same week a few years ago.  This was on the road from West Yellowstone on the way to Madison Junction.  Count the bison babies in this picture: 





Have fun!

Dave


----------



## Passepartout (Mar 30, 2018)

That time will be very crowded, so it will be essential for you to bring your handicap placard for the rental car. Parking in the parks as well as West and Jackson can be hard to find. You will undoubtedly see some wildlife from the car, and most of the thermal features have boardwalks. You should read the daily schedule you'll receive at the park entrances. Try to go on a Ranger Walk. They are not usually strenuous though some can be.

Stop at every Visitor Center you come to. They are all accessible, and the Rangers can suggest less strenuous sites and activities. The Elk Refuge Visitors Ctr is a fav of mine. That's just outside Jackson Hole.

Meanwhile, back at West. I second a visiting to Earthquake Lake. Nice visitors center. In 1958, an earthquake hit & a mountain slid off and dammed the Madison River. 

We have a TS at Island Park, ID, so while you're down that way (22 miles from the WM) you might check out Big Spring. It's where the whole Henry's Fork comes out of the ground whole! Huge trout you can feed from the bridge there. Harriman State Park is near there as well. It's also a working ranch, but it was owned by the Harriman family, who also owned Union Pacific RR. Their private car is in West.

Jim


----------



## Firepath (Mar 31, 2018)

Also if you stop and talk with the rangers they can tell you where the best sitings of the different animals have been. We were able to drive to those areas within the park to see tons of bison, also a wolf, grizzly bears, and otters.


----------



## clifffaith (Mar 31, 2018)

You know, I think I'd be just fine not seeing grizzly bears, even from the car!


----------



## DaveNV (Mar 31, 2018)

clifffaith said:


> You know, I think I'd be just fine not seeing grizzly bears, even from the car!



Unless you're carrying a pick-a-nick basket, Yogi, they won't likely care you're there. 

Dave


----------



## Passepartout (Mar 31, 2018)

Grizzly bears, if seen, will be tiny little things in very strong binoculars.


----------



## WinniWoman (Mar 31, 2018)

You won't have time to see everything in the one week. Enjoy it! Our best vacation ever- and we, too, stayed in West Yellowstone at Worldmark.

Visit Earthquake Park/Lake for sure. But- really- Yellowstone National Park is so big and then seeing the Tetons- omg- you will want to stay longer. My guess is you will not have the time to visit Jackson Hole or do the Beartooth Highway. Not in the amount of time you have. I know we didn't and we were there for 8 days. (2 of them for travel to and from the airport in Bozeman).

PS- Get into the park as soon as it opens to get ahead of any crowds.
And- make a reservation as soon as you get to West Yellowstone for dinner during the week at the Old Faithful Inn. Arrive a bit earlier before dinner so you can join a tour beforehand. So awesome!


----------



## WinniWoman (Apr 1, 2018)

clifffaith said:


> You know, I think I'd be just fine not seeing grizzly bears, even from the car!



You won't have any trouble seeing wildlife. We never had to search for any- they came to us and we did no hiking- only the boardwalks and driving! The elk and bison will come to you- they block the roads! The bald eagles will be soaring overhead. Coyotes and such will be about. The only animals we did not get to see in the park were wolves, grizzlies and proghorn sheep.

However, in West Yellowstone there is The Grizzly and Wolf Discovery Center, and you can see those animals there. Because we arrived on a Saturday, the following day-Sunday- we took in the IMAX movie about the park (a couple of blocks away from the resort) and also visited Earthquake Lake area that day. Then we hit Yellowstone first thing Monday morning and every morning from then on. We then spent one day in the Tetons as well.

PS We did see grizzlies in Denali in Alaska- up front and close- but that's another trip!


----------

